# BLS Drug Profiles for Android



## Burlyskink (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, I was bored so I figured I would code this app and throw it on the Android marketplace. It as all of the BLS Drug Profiles based off the Arizona Department of Health.

Before I throw it onto the market I figured I would ask what you guys think of the GUI. Do you guys like the way it looks? Or should I change it, what do you think I should do to make it better?


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't have an Android;  but I like the application you made.  keep them coming


----------



## JBK617 (Nov 8, 2009)

Any chance you can code this for WebOs (Palm)?


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let every one know that I put it on the market now.



JBK617 said:


> Any chance you can code this for WebOs (Palm)?



Hmm, I suppose I could try. It depends on what language the webOS uses, and I also do not have a palm device to test it on.

If I can't, I could always make a website for mobile browsers with all of the info


----------



## JBK617 (Nov 8, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> Just wanted to let every one know that I put it on the market now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe webos is xml type, I do know there emulators for the os. If you like you can PM me and I can test it for you on my device.

thanks


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 8, 2009)

JBK617 said:


> I believe webos is xml type, I do know there emulators for the os. If you like you can PM me and I can test it for you on my device.
> 
> thanks


Ok, I will see what I can do. Also keep in mind if I do it, it will take me a while because I go to high school/college.


----------



## JBK617 (Nov 8, 2009)

no worries, when you have the time


----------



## LAS46 (Nov 11, 2009)

I would like to see one for the LG Dare... that would be a great tool out in the field... i.e. 2am lol


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 12, 2009)

I will see what I can do but, I can't make any promises.


----------



## emt1972 (Nov 13, 2009)

I actually just ordered the Motorola Droid running on the Android OS...publish it and see what happens! I'd love to see a rx med guide to show what each med treats...that would be nice


----------



## emt1972 (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually, what would be even better...a bls field guide like that informed produces!


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 13, 2009)

Yea its published, but hopefully in the future I can make some more ems related apps


----------



## wyoskibum (Nov 17, 2009)

emt1972 said:


> Actually, what would be even better...a bls field guide like that informed produces!



I'm working on a program for iPhone and plan a JAVA version for Blackberry, Palm WebOS, and Android.


----------



## SuperG (Nov 17, 2009)

*BLS Drug guide*

I just got the Droid Eris and looking for your app in the market, I cant find it. Please help me I really want it.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 18, 2009)

Make one for the iPhone/iPod Touch  

Not a big fan of the background, tbh


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 27, 2009)

SuperG said:


> I just got the Droid Eris and looking for your app in the market, I cant find it. Please help me I really want it.



Hmm, I think that is because of the version of the firmware that the Eris runs : /


----------



## Summit (Nov 27, 2009)

It's on my droid


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 27, 2009)

Summit said:


> It's on my droid



Haha right on, I am actually starting the ALS one today. If anybody is interested in the ALS app I would appreciate it if you took this poll. http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG9TWEYzMzhKSnRQamQzd1N4OWFEeVE6MA


----------



## Summit (Nov 27, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> Haha right on, I am actually starting the ALS one today. If anybody is interested in the ALS app I would appreciate it if you took this poll. http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dG9TWEYzMzhKSnRQamQzd1N4OWFEeVE6MA



Answered!


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 27, 2009)

Summit said:


> Answered!



Thanks, I wasn't sure if any one would pay if I charged so I figured I would let the people who would be using it choose


----------



## Summit (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, i want it for free! But I'll throw down a dollar for the ALS ver.


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 27, 2009)

Of course, if I do charge for it though I think I may make it more than just a Drug Profile app


----------



## daedalus (Nov 27, 2009)

Cool GUI dude!

Make an ALS oneee!!!!!! Pretty please???


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 28, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Cool GUI dude!
> 
> Make an ALS oneee!!!!!! Pretty please???



Yea, I am working on one now. However, I want to make it more than just a Drug Profile app. I am not sure what to add though, and Ideas? I was thinking of adding a ton of other stuff, like respirations, etc.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 28, 2009)

Drug calculations.

Dopamine clock.

Infusion rate calculator.


----------



## Burlyskink (Nov 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Drug calculations.
> 
> Dopamine clock.
> 
> Infusion rate calculator.



Ok awesome, thanks I will look into those.


----------



## Burlyskink (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, this is taking longer than I had hoped because of school and stuff


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome !


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Jan 2, 2010)

can't seem to find this on my HTC hero Market Place. do you have a place we can directly download it from and install it from out home PC?


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 2, 2010)

EMTRob said:


> can't seem to find this on my HTC hero Market Place. do you have a place we can directly download it from and install it from out home PC?



You can't see it because it does not support your firmware version. I will mess with it, do some backporting and then I will update it on the android market and you should see it.

I will post here when I am done


----------



## SuperG (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the HTC Droid iris and cant not find your app. either. Please let me know when available


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 2, 2010)

SuperG said:


> I have the HTC Droid iris and cant not find your app. either. Please let me know when available



Will do, also as a side note the ALS app will be out in a few days


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

Burlyskink said:


> Will do, also as a side note the ALS app will be out in a few days



Couldn't edit my above post, anyways I just released the ALS app on the market. You can download it by searching ALS Drug Profiles. Also, the ALS app should support lower android firmwares.


----------



## EchoMikeTango (Jan 3, 2010)

So my Droid Firmware is lower? that does not make sense. I have the newest phone. 

weird


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

EMTRob said:


> So my Droid Firmware is lower? that does not make sense. I have the newest phone.
> 
> weird


You have the HTC Hero right? I may or may not be wrong, but I believe all HTC phones with sense UI are 1.5. To confirm this would you mind checking your settings? It should be Menu>Settings>About Phone Then scroll down and it will tell you your firmware version. If it is 1.5 you do not need to worry because, HTC has said they will be updating sense devices to 2.x plus I am working on making the bls app run on 1.5


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know I just re upped the BLS app, it should work with lower firmware versions


----------



## piranah (Jan 3, 2010)

i cant tell you how long ive been waiting for something like this on android...im downloading now..ill let you know how i like it

edit: theres a listing Atrophine sulfate...its Atropine sulfate and when you click on it it shows aspirins info not Atropines


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

piranah said:


> i cant tell you how long ive been waiting for something like this on android...im downloading now..ill let you know how i like it
> 
> edit: theres a listing Atrophine sulfate...its Atropine sulfate and when you click on it it shows aspirins info not Atropines



Oh dear! Let me fix that right now : /... ty for letting me know though


----------



## piranah (Jan 3, 2010)

no problem....fantastic app by the way...if you have any questions with the apps or any features that you might wanna put in PM me and ill give you my email or aim name


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

piranah said:


> no problem....fantastic app by the way...if you have any questions with the apps or any features that you might wanna put in PM me and ill give you my email or aim name



awesome! I will do that. Right now I fixed the Atropine issue, and I am about to re-up however im going to check some stuff real fast.


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I uploaded it... Do you mind letting me know if my update worked?


----------



## piranah (Jan 3, 2010)

looks good..thank you very much


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

piranah said:


> looks good..thank you very much



Awesome, and thank you... I am glad you caught that in its infancy, if you see anything else or would like to suggest anything don't be afraid to let loose B)


----------



## piranah (Jan 3, 2010)

maybe a dopamine clock, lido clock ...and i know the next one is complicated but a med calculator..maybe a separate app...i would pay without a doubt..


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

piranah said:


> maybe a dopamine clock, lido clock ...and i know the next one is complicated but a med calculator..maybe a separate app...i would pay without a doubt..



ok, yea others have suggested a few of those. I plan to put them into the EMS Tools app but I still have to look into and learn about them


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds AWESOME. I love my iPhone, though... any chance we'll see an iPhone variant?


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 3, 2010)

Jon said:


> Sounds AWESOME. I love my iPhone, though... any chance we'll see an iPhone variant?



Well I would code for the Iphone but there are a few problems, I don't have an itouch/iphone, im only 17 and unemployed so I can't buy one, I am not sure which language the iphone uses, and im not sure but I think it costs money to code for the iphone. It may be possible for me to code for the iphone(and I would like to, "A ton more customers") I just don't see it happening anytime soon :sad:


----------



## Simusid (Jan 4, 2010)

Burlyskink said:


> Well I would code for the Iphone but there are a few problems, I don't have an itouch/iphone, im only 17 and unemployed so I can't buy one, I am not sure which language the iphone uses, and im not sure but I think it costs money to code for the iphone. It may be possible for me to code for the iphone(and I would like to, "A ton more customers") I just don't see it happening anytime soon :sad:



iPhone apps are written in Objective-C.  You write the apps using the free XCode development tools and iPhone SDK.  To put apps on the app store you must pay $100 annually.  All development must be done on a Mac (ignoring "hackintosh" ).   I agree with your comment that the iPhone has "a ton more customers" but I would add  "... at the moment".  I just bought a Droid myself because I see the Android bandwagon filling up a lot faster than the iPhone did!!

Can't go wrong with either one really.


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2010)

Mildly off-topic - but is there any way to put an app on an iPod / iPhone if it isn't in the app store?


----------



## Burlyskink (Jan 4, 2010)

Jon said:


> Mildly off-topic - but is there any way to put an app on an iPod / iPhone if it isn't in the app store?



Yes, if you Jailbreak it. Unfortunately I can't provide you with info because I do not much about it. However a ton of info/guides can be found if you search google for "How to Jailbreak an iPhone" or "Benefits of jail breaking an iPhone"


----------



## Hockey (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to bump this but I will be getting the Droid this week finally.  Is the ALS Drug Profiles the only app out there you have for this?  Also, does it cost anything?  What all is included in this app? (Calculations etc?)


----------



## Burlyskink (Mar 14, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Sorry to bump this but I will be getting the Droid this week finally.  Is the ALS Drug Profiles the only app out there you have for this?  Also, does it cost anything?  What all is included in this app? (Calculations etc?)


Haha, don't be sorry it helps me. Yea, I only have to right now the BLS version  and the ALS Version. The ALS one cost one dollar and the BLS is free. The only things these two apps contain are the drug profiles. For calculations I am working on another app, it contains many things and is called EMS Tools. This app however, is no where near being done(High School/College, Teenage social life, etc. are slowing it down). I will post here when it is released though.


----------



## Hastings (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.skyscape.com/index/home.aspx

The free base program has default pages, including an extensive drug list.


----------



## FreezerStL (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like the als app.

I'd also suggest looking at these apps for android:
Epocrates and iMeds.  Both very useful


----------



## NYEMT2601 (Nov 4, 2010)

Does anyone or has anyone created this software for blackberry os?:excl:


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 4, 2010)

NYEMT2601 said:


> Does anyone or has anyone created this software for blackberry os?:excl:



I've not seen it for blackberry but there is a great drug info app you can download for blackberry (i have it on mine) and i use it all the time when a PT says they take a certain medication that i've never heard of...it's called Epocrates. If you haven't seen it before you should take a look at it...I find it rather helpful.


----------



## NYEMT2601 (Nov 4, 2010)

I did download that, but the amount of size it soaks up on my blackberry is terrible. I did email the creater of the app to see if he would consider making it for blackberry platform.


----------



## emtchick171 (Nov 4, 2010)

NYEMT2601 said:


> I did download that, but the amount of size it soaks up on my blackberry is terrible. I did email the creater of the app to see if he would consider making it for blackberry platform.



What kind of blackberry do you have and on what network? I have the tour with verizon..prior I had the curve with verizon as well...Epocrates did slow down my curve some, but it hasn't had an effect on my tour. **knock on wood**

It would be great if they would make it for the blackberry! I'd love to have it.


----------



## NYEMT2601 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have the Blackberry Storm 2 9550 on Verizon Wireless.


----------



## EMTzimp (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool App I have it on my droid. Good Work!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 21, 2010)

not to thread jack this... but for everyone asking for the ALS... there is a program out there.  I use it.  I have the Palm Pre Plus.  

This program also works great for BLS.  I use this program mostly for drug reference.  but it does offer a lot more than just drugs.  there is a lot of ALS and med calculations with this program..


http://www.epocrates.com/


----------



## matthewpetro (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome, I just downloaded thanks!


----------

